# I dug some of my old models out today!



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I was looking through my wardrobe the other day and found a box of my old models - thought I'd share some of them with you. This is pretty much all that remains from my huge collection the last time I played, the rest got given away or thrown out 









Ork trakk from gorkamorka









Back of trakk









Side of trakk









Ork cruiser from Battle Fleet Gothic - I forget the name









Another BFG cruiser









BFG escorts









Very old Blood Bowl star player









Another old Blood Bowl star player









Blood Bowl Chaos Warrior









Detail of Borak the Despoiler's shoulderpad


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Old necron destroyer









Another picture of the destroyer

These wouldn't work in the main post - trying them again here in case there's a limit to images per post or something like that

I can take some more photos if you like some of this stuff - there's a few I took for this post that didn't come out so well.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooooh Blood Bowl! Now that is hardcore


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

what would you say bfg is like compared to 40k?

and that trakk made me laugh "oy, bog off" lol


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice to see old Bloodbowl figs, The top star Player had an odd name which I can't put a finger on, but I remmeber he was the Star Player for the Mongel Horde. The other one is one of my fave figures from the 2nd edition version of Blood Bowl, Withergrasp Doubledrool of the Middenheim Marauders. Dang I so much preferred the game when it was based around the NAF.

I like your Orks as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see some of the old models back in the lime light. Nice paint on them as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice stuff! Good paint job as well. I wish they would spend the money wasted, I mean spent on LOTR on some of their specialist games and bring them back to life.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, the specialist games are still alive really - the rules are available for free, and also sold in GW stores. Mail order still sell all the BB, BFG, Necromunda etc. stuff (well gang boxes anyways) and ebay is very much your friend for Star Players/Special Characters.

Between my gaming group, Necromunda is still the game we play the most even today, I'm having more issues getting everyone playing Blood Bowl again, but it's still very possible to get the rules/board and get teams - go on - get a league started 

Druchii - I have a couple more of the 2nd and 3rd edition blood bowl star players that I didn't take any pictures of, I'll do an update soon with some more stuffs


----------

